# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Παλμοτροφοδοτικα (switching).

## Thanos10

tny268.pngΑς κανουμε συγκριση των απλων τροφοδοτικων (γραμμικων) με τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα (switching) εδω υπαρχουν μεγαλες διαφορες ως προς την λειτουργια αλλα και την σχεδιαση.
Στα γραμμικα θελουμε εναν μετασχηματιστη εαν θελουμε ισχυ τοτε θα ειναι ογκωδης και βαρυς πυκνωτες αρκετα μeγαλοι
σε ογκο και ακριβοι, εχουμε μεγαλες ψυκτρες πολλα τρανζιστορ, και γενικα μεγαλο ογκο και βαρος οταν θελουμε μεγαλη ισχυ ολα αυτα με μικρη αποδοση περιπου 50%,το καλο ειναι οτι ευκολα κατασκευαζονται και απο ατομα με λιγες γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα και στις κατασκευες.
Τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα εχουν εντελως διαφορετικη σχεδιαση,εδω ανορθωνουμε την ταση δικτυου που μετα την ανωρθωση ειναι 300ν-310ν περιπου με την ταση αυτη τροφοδοτουμε τα κυκλωματα ισχυος δηλαδη τα τρανζιστορ ισχυος και τον μετασχηματιστη (φερριτη)ο οποιος ειναι πολυ μικροτερος απο αυτον των γραμμικων και ποιο φθηνος.
H αποδοση ειναι πολυ μεγαλη απο 75% εως και 90%.
Με χαμηλη ταση απο 12ν μεχρι και 18ν περιπου (αναλογα με το κυκλωμα) τροφοδοτουμε το κυκλωμα παραγωγης παλμων
(PWM).Υπαρχουν διαφορες διαταξεις, ας ξεκινησουμε με τις ευκολες,υπαρχει η οικογενεια TNYxxx που μπορεις ευκολα να κανεις ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο αναλογα με τον τυπο του ολοκληρωμενου π.χ ΤΝΥ268 ειναι ενα ολοκληρωμενο(8dip) που περιεχει τα παντα για την κατασκευη τροφοδοτικου *Low Cost* μπορειτε να δειτε το Datasheets.
Αυτο το τροφοδοτικο το φιαχνω για τις ηλεκτροσυγκολλησεις για τις χαμηλες τασεις που θελω.
Nα λοιπον ενα παραδειγμα ενος switching *Low Cost τροφοδοτικου.*
Στην εισοδο βλεπουμε το κλασικο φιλτρο με τον πυκνωτη και ακολουθει η ανορθωση οι διοδοι ΒΑ159 καθως και
η ζενερ 200ν προστατευουν το fet που υπαρχει στο ΤΝΥ268.
Η ζενερ D2 ειναι υπευθυνη για την ταση εξοδου αν π.χ θελουμε να παρουμε 12ν τοτε θα βαλουμε ζενερ 11ν παντα
1 βολτ λιγοτερο απο την ταση που θελουμε,στην εξοδο βλεπουμε και το φιλτρο με τους ηλεκτρολητικους και το L2
που ειναι ενα μικρο πηνιο απο φεριτη εδω μπορουμε να βαλουμε οτι εχουμε δεν ειναι κρισιμο υλικο.

Υπαρχει και το PC817 optocoupler που παρακολουθει την ταση εξοδου και την διορθωνει.
Η δυσκολια ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης Τ1 ως προς την κατασκευη του αν ομως φιαξετε μερικους μετα θα σας φανει
πολυ ευκολο προσοχη λοιπον οι σπειρες να ειναι οσο μπορειτε ποιο σφικτες και ο πυρηνας καλα στερεωμενος στη καρκασα, ο Τ1 (φεριτης ΕΕ) του κυκλωματος που βλεπετε ειναι 20mm το πρωτευον 130σπειρες συρματος 0,30mm,δευτερευον 22 σπειρες συρματος 1mm,καλη μονωση πρωτευον με δευτερευον.
Το τροφοδοτικο εχει προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωματα,υπεθερμανση,υπερφορτωση και ταση λειτουργιας απο *85-265 VAC*
και συχνοτητα 132ΚΗΖ.
Στην θεση της D2 μπορουμε να βαλουμε μια γρηγορη διοδο π.χ MUR460.
Η οικογενεια ΤΝΥ διαθετει διαφορα ολοκληρωμενα αναλογα με τις αναγκες του καθενος προσοχη αν η κατασκευη τοποθετηθει σε κλειστο κουτι οχι καλα αεριζομενο η ισχυς ειναι λιγοτερη απο μια ανοιχτη (Open Frame) (βλεπε Datasheets) κατασκευη.
Ενα αλλο που πρεπει να προσεξετε ειναι η τοποθετηση του Τ1 αν δεν ειναι σωστη, η ταση θα διακοπτεται συνεχως θα πρεπει να αναστρεψετε τα ακρα στο δευτερευον, αυτη ειναι μια στανταρ διαδικασια για ολα τα switching τροφοδοτικα.
Υπαρχουν και αλλα IC οπως οι οικογενεια των ΤΟΡxxx που μπορουμε να τα βρουμε και σε DIP8 αλλα για μεγαλυτερη ισχυ σε ΤΟ220 μπορουμε να παρουμε μεχρι και 150W και αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα ειναι σχετικα απλα στην κατασκευη τους
Και φυσικα υπαρχουν και αλλοι τροποι να κατασκευασουμε ποιο μεγαλα τροφοδοτικα 200W,500W,1KW,2KW και ακομη παραπανω, με αυτα θα τα πουμε αλλη φορα γιατι πρεπει να γραψω παρα πολλα.
Σας ανεβαζω και ενα ζιπ που εχει το τυπωμενο και την λιστα των υλικων για οποιον θελει να το κατασκευασει.
Και κατι αλλο μπορειτε να θωρακισετε τον Τ1 με ενα φυλλο χαλκου το οποιο ενωνεται με το πλην του κυκλωματος.(οχι στο δευτερευον στην χαμηλη ταση).
*Προσοχη αυτα τα κυκλωματα εχουν υψηλη ταση και υπαρχει κινδυνος ηλεκτροπληξιας.*

----------

abet (12-12-11), 

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

anesmidas (01-12-13), 

Bobiras (11-12-11), 

cycler (08-12-11), 

Danza (08-12-11), 

καπιστρι (08-12-11), 

eebabs2000 (27-03-12), 

eviotis (24-02-18), 

ezizu (08-12-11), 

FILMAN (08-12-11), 

gcostas (12-12-11), 

GeorgeVita (08-12-11), 

giannhsb (03-01-12), 

herctrap (10-12-11), 

Hulk (12-12-11), 

ikaros1978 (08-12-11), 

jami (12-12-11), 

johnnkast (08-12-11), 

kentar (08-12-11), 

kikirikou7 (17-04-14), 

leosedf (07-12-11), 

micalis (25-12-11), 

moutoulos (08-12-11), 

Nemmesis (11-12-11), 

nikman (10-12-11), 

Ntalton (08-07-14), 

Panοs (07-04-13), 

panosssvent19 (09-07-12), 

patent61 (13-03-12), 

perithess (08-12-11), 

Prithan (11-12-15), 

spirakos (20-12-11), 

spiroscfu (09-12-11), 

spyropap (07-12-11), 

stavros_97s (24-12-12), 

technikos (08-12-11), 

teo_GR (16-12-11), 

thanasisxask (17-04-14), 

Thansavv (08-12-11), 

thelegr (07-12-11), 

ultra (07-12-11), 

weather1967 (05-01-12)

----------


## KOKAR

Θάνο καλο αλλα η πληροφορίες για τον Μ/Τ είναι ελλειπή

----------


## spyropap

"οι σπειρες να ειναι οσο μπορειτε ποιο σφικτες και ο πυρηνας καλα στερεωμενος στη καρκασα, ο Τ1 (φεριτης ΕΕ) του κυκλωματος που βλεπετε ειναι 20mm το πρωτευον 130σπειρες συρματος 0,30mm,δευτερευον 22 σπειρες συρματος 1mm,καλη μονωση πρωτευον με δευτερευον.
Το τροφοδοτικο εχει προστασια απο βραχυκυκλωματα,υπεθερμανση,υπερφορτωση και ταση λειτουργιας απο 85-265 VAC
και συχνοτητα 132ΚΗΖ"

Η περιγραφή του μ/τ είναι αρκετή, δεν είναι ελλιπής. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει να δοκιμάσω είναι κατασκευή με τορροειδή μ/τ.

Γιατί τόσο μεγάλη συχνότητα λειτουργίας; Από που καθορίζεται;

Η βαττική ισχύς σχετίζεται με την σειρά του ολοκληρωμένου, τον μ/τ και την ικανότητα των υλικών ε;

Θάνο είναι το παλμοτροφοδοτικό που περιμένουμε να παρουσιάσεις εδώ και καιρό;
Και θα είναι με μεταβλητή τάση και ένταση;

----------


## Thanos10

Σπυρο δεν μπορεις να βαλεις τοροειδη, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις εχει και ο Φανος και ο http://www.sinadinos.gr/ ο μετασχηματιστης ειναι 20mm το πρωτευον 130σπειρες σφικτα ολες μαζι,και δευτερευον 22 με συρμα  1mm.
Η συχνοτητα καθοριζεται απο ολοκληρωμενο, η ισχυς ειναι θεμα τι θα βαλεις π.χ το ΤΝΥ280 ειναι ποιο πολλα βαττ τα υπολοιπα υλικα ειναι ιδια.
Οχι το τροφοδοτικο που λες ειναι τερας καμια σχεση με αυτο.

----------

αθικτον (19-04-12), 

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

gcostas (18-12-11)

----------


## KOKAR

εγώ επιμένω, οι πληροφορίες για τον Μ/Τ είναι ελλιπείς
ρίξτε μια ματιά στο PDF και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ ......

http://www.tdk.co.jp/tefe02/e6355_srw.pdf

----------

Andreas B. (20-02-12), 

Damiano (09-12-11), 

FILMAN (08-12-11), 

kitMAN (08-12-11), 

nikman (10-12-11), 

SRF (08-12-11)

----------


## bchris

Πολυ ενδιαφερον.

Ευχαριστουμε.

Αν εχεις ορεξη, στειλε και κανα πιο High Cost, just in case  :Smile:

----------


## kx5

Υπάρχει κάποιο link με αναλυτική περιγραφή συναρμολόγησης ενός τέτοιου μ/τ? (πληροφορίες/tips για: σπείρες - μονό/διπλό σύρμα, φορά τυλίγματος σε κάθε στρώση, μονωτικά υλικά - διαχωρισμός, διάταξη τυλιγμάτων κτλ).  

Για σχεδίαση μικρών παλμοτροφοδοτικών υπάρχει η online εφαρμογή της National με δικά της ολοκληρωμένα.
http://www.national.com/en/power/index.html

----------


## KOKAR

Κώστα για δες τa παρακάτω λινκ

http://www.coremaster.com/appnotes.htm

http://ecee.colorado.edu/copec/book/...Ch15slides.pdf

το δεύτερο ειναι μεγάλο αλλά αξίζει

----------


## NOE

Θανο, ακόμα και οι πυρήνες τύπου δαχτυλίδι, σαν αυτούς που έχουν τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών για τσοκ, είναι ακατάλληλοι για μετασχηματιστές ? το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί έχω πάρα πολλά τέτοια δαχτυλίδια και δεν θα με χαλούσε αν μπορούσα να τα αξιοποιήσω.

Υ.Γ. έχω δει τέτοιον μετασχηματιστή με πυρήνα δαχτυλίδι σε ενισχυτή αυτοκινήτου (παντόφλα) εκεί όπου χρειάζεται ανύψωση της τάσης, περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζω δυστηχώς.

----------


## FILMAN

Στην τοπολογία που δείχνει ο Θάνος στο #1 ο μετασχηματιστής πρέπει να έχει διάκενο αέρος (να γιατί δεν μπορεί ο πυρήνας να είναι δαχτυλίδι φερρίτη), επίσης πρέπει να είναι γνωστό και το υλικό του πυρήνα. Να γιατί έχει δίκιο ο KOKAR που λέει πως οι πληροφορίες είναι ελλιπείς. Αν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει δαχτυλίδια φερρίτη πρέπει να φτιάξει push - pull τοπολογία.

----------


## Thanos10

Για τον μετασχηματιστη ξεχασα να σας πω οτι θελει διακενο 0,4mm θα σας ανεβασω τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστηκα του τον αγορασα απο τον http://www.sinadinos.gr/
20mm φωτο 1 και φωτο 2,το πρωτεον 130 σπειρες με συρμα 0,30mm ενα τυλιγμα εδω ειναι μικρη η ισχυς και ετσι δεν θελουμε πολλες στρωσεις, και δευτερευον 22 σπειρες 1mm.
Ανεβαζω και μερικες φωτο του τροφοδοτικου σε λειτουργια.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Θάνο  ή  οποιος  άλλος  φίλος  απο  τη  κοινότητα  μπορεί  με  αφορμή  το  θέμα  επειδή  έχω  πολλούς  δορυφορικούς  δέκτες  με  πρόβλημα  στο  τροφοδοτικό  όπως  το  συγκεκριμένο  της  φωτό  (αυτο  έχει καμένο  μ/τ  τον  έκαψα  κατά  λάθος)  τι  διαφορά  έχουν  οι  δίοδοι  και  αν  αλλάζω  ολοκληρωμένο  να αλλάζω  και  τις  διόδους  που  έχει  δίπλα?  εκτός  απο  το  ολοκληρωμένο  ποια  άλλα  εξαρτήματα  είναι  κρίσιμα  για  τη  ταλάντωση?

----------


## billtech

Θανο ενδιαφερον, ωραιο και παρα πολυ ενημεροτικο το θεμα σου.
να σε ρωτησω και εγω κατι? το ρευμα εξοδου απο που ελεγχεται? αν ειναι δλδ 1Α,2Α,10Α? δλδ την ταση την ελεγχεις με την D2.το ρευμα?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Η φωτό  κατα  ενα  μέρος.

----------


## spiroscfu

> το ρευμα εξοδου απο που ελεγχεται? αν ειναι δλδ 1Α,2Α,10Α? δλδ την ταση την ελεγχεις με την D2.το ρευμα?



Βασίλη δεν γράφει κάπου που ρυθμίζει ρεύμα, 
αλλά μέσω της ανάδρασης ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου και μπορεί να αυτοελεγχθεί το ρεύμα.

Νομίζω πως μέσω duty cycle ρυθμίζεις επί το πλείστον ρεύμα, και μέσω της συχνότητας του παλμού κυριότερα τάση.


Θάνο συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα.

----------


## billtech

δλδ μπορει να τραβηξει οσο ρευμα θελει το φορτιο? δεν μπορω να περιορισω το ρευμα που μπορει να τραβηξει το φορτιο? δλδ να εχω μαχ στην εξξοδο 12V 200mA η 2Α?

----------


## spiroscfu

Μάλλον πρέπει να γίνεται με σωστό υπολογισμό και ποιο πολύπλοκο κύκλωμα.

----------


## bchris

Να σε ρωτησω κατι, ο μετασχηματιστης τι υψος εχει?

----------


## Thanos10

Επειδη εγινε πολυς θορυβος για τον μετασχηματιστη θα σας πω οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαλουμε μετασχηματιστη TDK μπορουμε και με αλλους να κανουμε την δουλεια μας οπως φαινεται στην φωτο που ανεβασα.
Οι TDK ειναι τυποποιημενοι και εχουν ακριβα τους εχει η Farnell δειτε ομως ποσο εχουν, και αφου η δουλεια μας γινεται με αλλους νομιζω οτι τα υπολοιπα ειναι περιττα,οσο για την κατασκευη του σας εχω δωσει πως γινεται.
Σας ανεβαζω μια σελιδα απο την POWER INTEGRATIONS υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα (δωρεαν) που μπορειτε να κατασκευασεται διαφορα παλμοτροφοδοτικα δινοντας 
στο προγραμμα στο αναλογο παραθυρο που θα σας βγαλει την ταση εξοδου που θελετε και τα αμπερ και σας βγαζει το σχεδιο υλικα οδηγιες κατασκευης του μετασχηματιστη ακομη και pcb αξιζει να το δειτε.
Η σελιδα ειναι εδω http://www.powerint.com/en/design-su...esign-software.
Το υψος θα το μετρησω και θα σου πω χρηστο.
Το κυκλωμα ειναι δοκιμασμενο και δουλευει τελεια (δειτε φωτο) με την πρωτη χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν μπορεις να ρυθμισης τα αμπερ για να καταλαβεις το ρευμα εξαρταται αποτην ταση εξοδου και την ισχυ του τροφοδοτικου αν βαλεις ενα IC 15W μπορεις να παρεις 12ν 1Α δες το PDF π.χ του ΤΝΥ268 δινει εναν πινακα με την ισχυ που μπορεις να παρεις.

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιατί όμως να μην "μπορείς" μέχρι τα 1Α πχ.

Με μια shunt αντίσταση σε σειρά με το φορτίο (και ελέγχουμε την τάση εξόδου μέσω της ανάδρασης), με το ανάλογο κύκλωμα φυσικά.

----------


## KOKAR

> *Για τον μετασχηματιστη ξεχασα να σας πω οτι θελει διακενο 0,4mm* θα σας ανεβασω τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστηκα του τον αγορασα απο τον http://www.sinadinos.gr/
> 20mm φωτο 1 και φωτο 2,το πρωτεον 130 σπειρες με συρμα 0,30mm ενα τυλιγμα εδω ειναι μικρη η ισχυς και ετσι δεν θελουμε πολλες στρωσεις, και δευτερευον 22 σπειρες 1mm.
> Ανεβαζω και μερικες φωτο του τροφοδοτικου σε λειτουργια.







> *Επειδη εγινε πολυς θορυβος για τον μετασχηματιστη* θα σας πω οτι δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαλουμε μετασχηματιστη TDK μπορουμε και με αλλους να κανουμε την δουλεια μας οπως φαινεται στην φωτο που ανεβασα.
> Οι TDK ειναι τυποποιημενοι και εχουν ακριβα τους εχει η Farnell δειτε ομως ποσο εχουν, και αφου η δουλεια μας γινεται με αλλους νομιζω οτι τα υπολοιπα ειναι περιττα,οσο για την κατασκευη του σας εχω δωσει πως γινεται.
> Σας ανεβαζω μια σελιδα απο την POWER INTEGRATIONS υπαρχει ενα προγραμμα (δωρεαν) που μπορειτε να κατασκευασεται διαφορα παλμοτροφοδοτικα δινοντας 
> στο προγραμμα στο αναλογο παραθυρο που θα σας βγαλει την ταση εξοδου που θελετε και τα αμπερ και σας βγαζει το σχεδιο υλικα οδηγιες κατασκευης του μετασχηματιστη ακομη και pcb αξιζει να το δειτε.
> Η σελιδα ειναι εδω http://www.powerint.com/en/design-su...esign-software.
> Το υψος θα το μετρησω και θα σου πω χρηστο.
> Το κυκλωμα ειναι δοκιμασμενο και δουλευει τελεια (δειτε φωτο) με την πρωτη χωρις προβληματα.




Θανο το PDF για τους TDK είναι καθαρα ενδεικτικό και το ανέβασα να να δείξω τι εννοούσα οταν έλεγα
ότι οι πληροφορίες για τον Μ/Τ - πυρήνα ειναι ελλείπεις
δες στο παρακάτω λινκ http://www.magnet-tech.com/pdf/MnZn/...ability/ee.pdf

οπως λες στο ποστ #11 δεν ειχες αναφέρει το διάκενο που πρέπει να εχει ο πυρήνας
επειδή στο πρωτεύων του Μ/Τ κυκλοφορεί και το DC αλλά και το AC εαν δεν υπάρχει το διάκενο ( GAP )
τότε ο πυρήνας θα έρθει στον κόρο, είναι αντίστοιχο με τους Μ/Τ audio σε τοπολογία SE

αν τωρα νιώθεις ακόμα οτι η παρατήρηση που έκανα σχετικά με τα στοιχεία του Μ/Τ ήταν *"θόρυβος"*  νομίζω οτι έχεις άδικο !

----------


## bchris

Εχω και μια αλλη ερωτηση:
Εγω σκεφτομαι να φταιξω ενα τετοιο τροφοδοτικο, για χωροταξικους λογους.
Το κυκλωμς ειναι ενας απλος χρονοδιακοπτης (~ 200mA) με αυτο το κριτηριο, πως θα διαλεξω μετασχηματιστη?

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα  ισως ισως η λεξη θορυβος δεν ηταν η σωστη,γνωριζω για το διακενο το εχω αναφερει σε αλλα θεματα απλα ξεχασα να το αναφερω.
Συνηθως ασχολουμε με Ρ.Ρ και εκει ξεχαστηκα.

----------


## KOKAR

@bchris
εάν δεις το PDF λέει τα εξής

"*132 kHz operation reduces transformer size–allows use of*
*EF12.6 or EE13 cores for low cost and small size"

*http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...nt/TNY268P.pdf

----------


## bchris

Ναι ρε παιδια, τα ειδα αυτα που λετε, αλλα θελω πχ να βγαλω 500mA. Παω λοιπον στον Φανο. Τι μετασχηματιστη του ζηταω? (οπως καταλαβατε ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φτιαχνω παλμοτροφοδοτικο).

----------


## Thanos10

Πηγαινε στον http://www.sinadinos.gr/  και παρε αυτον που αναφερω 20mm μετασχηματιστη φεριτη ΕΕ ετσι θα τον ζητησεις.
Τωρα αν εχεις απο κανα χαλασμενο φορτιστη κινητου μπορεις να τον βαλεις, βεβαια ολοι οι μετασχηματιστες απο διαφορα παλμοτροφοδοτικα απο pc κ.λ.π
ειναι κολλημενοι με την καρκασα θα πρεπει λοιπον για να ξεκολλησουμε τον πηρηνα να τον βρασουμε σε νερο κανα τεταρτο και δοκιμαζοντας αν ξεκολαει θελει προσοχη γιατι οι πηρηνες σπανε ευκολα.

----------


## KOKAR

> Ναι ρε παιδια, τα ειδα αυτα που λετε, αλλα θελω πχ να βγαλω 500mA. Παω λοιπον στον Φανο. Τι μετασχηματιστη του ζηταω? (οπως καταλαβατε ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φτιαχνω παλμοτροφοδοτικο).



πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, δηλαδή εαν το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να δώσει max 1Α η 2 Α ειναι πρόβλημα ?
η συσκευή θα *"τραβήξει"* το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται .....

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι αλλά αν μπορεί να δώσει 10Α και εμείς θέλουμε περιορισμό στο 1Α τότε θα πρέπει να φάμε 9Α,
αν μπορούμε να το ρυθμίσουμε ρυθμίζοντας την τάση εξόδου γλιτώνουμε άσκοπη ενέργεια.

----------


## Thanos10

Σπυρο αυτο το τροφοδοτικο μπορει να δωσει ενα δυο αμπερ μπορουμε να ρυθμισουμε την ταση εξοδου αλλα με αλλο τροπο θα βαλουμε ενα TL431 ενα τριμμερ και κατι αντιστασεις ξεχναμε  την ζενερ θα ανεβασω ενα σχεδιο για οποιον ενδιαφερεται για κατι τετοιο.

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπράβο ρε Θάνο!

----------


## KOKAR

> Ναι αλλά αν μπορεί να δώσει 10Α και εμείς θέλουμε περιορισμό στο 1Α *τότε θα πρέπει να φάμε 9Α*,
> αν μπορούμε να το ρυθμίσουμε ρυθμίζοντας την τάση εξόδου γλιτώνουμε άσκοπη ενέργεια.



Σπύρο κάτι λαθος έχεις καταλάβει!

----------


## spiroscfu

Στα bold που σημείωσες εννοώ πως αν μετράμε την τάση στα άκρα μιας αντίστασης σε σειρά με το φορτίο τότε θα μπορούμε να ελέγχουμε και το ρεύμα του δευτερεύοντος μειώνοντας την τάση εξόδου,
το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξέρω σε τη εύρος είναι εφικτή μια τέτοια ρύθμιση με τον ίδιο μ/σ.

----------


## KOKAR

Σπυρο καταρχην χρονια πολλα , οσο για το θέμα  κάτι λαθος έχεις καταλάβει!

----------


## FILMAN

Αν κάποιος θέλει ρύθμιση ρεύματος θα πρέπει να προσθέσει ένα κύκλωμα που να ανιχνεύει το ρεύμα του φορτίου και όταν αυτό έχει φτάσει στην τιμή που αυτός θέλει, να οδηγεί το LED του οπτοζεύκτη ώστε το τροφοδοτικό να αρχίσει να "κόβει".

Θάνο δεν είπες τίποτα για το κράμα του πυρήνα, πρέπει να το ξέρει κανείς για να υπολογίσει αριθμό σπειρών (όχι λόγο σπειρών).

----------


## bchris

> πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό σου, δηλαδή εαν το τροφοδοτικό μπορεί να δώσει max 1Α η 2 Α ειναι πρόβλημα ?
> η συσκευή θα *"τραβήξει"* το ρεύμα που χρειάζεται .....



Λογικο ειναι να μην πιανεις το σκεπτικο μου, γιατι δεν το εξηγησα οσο επρεπε.
Το τροφοδοτικο αυτο το προοριζω για μια κατασκευη οπου εχω προβλημα χωρου (μεγιστο υψος 2cm).

Γι αυτο ρωταω για τα αμπερ του μ/τ γιατι προφανως οσο πιο πολλα τα αμπερ, τοσο πιο πολλα τα watt και τοσο πιο ογκωδης ο μ/τ.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν θέλεις πιο μικρό μ/ς για τα ίδια W μπορείς ωραιότατα να ανέβεις σε συχνότητα.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπυρο καταρχην χρονια πολλα , οσο για το θέμα  κάτι λαθος έχεις καταλάβει!



Ευχαριστώ Κώστα, εννοώ αυτό που λέει ο Φίλιππος στο #35 (μειώνοντας ισχύ ή τάση "ότι είναι εφικτό").

----------


## Thanos10

Για να μπορεσετε να ρυθμισετε την ταση εξοδου σας ανεβαζω το σχεδιο,αλλαζοντας τις τιμες του τριμμερ και της R2 μπορειτε να αλλαξετε και την ρυθμιση της τασης εξοδου.Οσο για το ρευμα δεν νομιζω οτι αξιζει να μπει καποιος στον κοπο για τοσο μικρα ρευματα, τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που ρυθμιζουν και το ρευμα εξοδου ειναι αλλης σχεδιασης.Οσο για τα χαρακτηριστηκα του μετασχηματιστου θα τα ανεβασω( Φιλιππα) ειναι σε βιβλιο και πρεπει να βγαλω φωτοτυπιες.

----------


## Thanos10

Δυο φωτο για τις διαστασεις του μετασχηματιστου.

----------


## bchris

Ωραιοτατα.

Και κατι αλλο:
Το διακενο πως το κανεις? Απλα αφηνεις λιγο κενο μεταξυ του Ε & Ι ? (Τα λαμαρινακια που φτιαχνεις τους οπλισμους εννοω)

----------


## KOKAR

Χρήστο ο Μ/Τ αυτός δεν εχει *Ε* & *Ι* αλλά εχει δυο *Ε* δες την φώτο που ανέβασε ο Θάνος

----------


## bchris

Οντως, εχεις δικιο.
Οποτε να υποθεσω οτι το διακενο ειναι μεταξυ των 2 Ε ε?

----------


## klik

Επίσης δεν αποτελείται από λαμαρινάκια (που χρησιμοποιούνται για μείωση των δινορευμάτων foucault στους συμπαγείς πυρήνες μαλακού σιδήρου των μετασχηματιστών χαμηλής τάσης).

---

Υπάρχουν φιλεράκια σε πλαστική ταινία (τα φίλμ που τυπώνουν τα ατελιέ/τυπογραφεία για π.χ. πλακέτες, έχουν 0,1mm πάχος)

----------


## spiroscfu

Ο Θάνος είναι πρακτικός τύπος διαβάζει και κατασκευάζει με δοκιμές και μετρήσεις

Τι εννοώ 
παραθέτει την κατασκευή-σχηματικό-πληροφορίες-μετρήσεις, και εμείς (σύμφωνα με της γνώσεις του καθενός) βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα του όλου εγχειρήματος (που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κατασκευάσουμε) και κάνουμε ερωτήσεις ή κάποιες "καλόβουλες" τοποθετήσεις.

----------


## Hulk

Μπραβο Θανο πολυ καλο το θεμα που ανοιξες, και τα λες και οσο αναλυτικα μπορεις! Καιρος να κανουμε και εμεις καμια δοκιμη!

----------


## KOKAR

> Ο Θάνος είναι πρακτικός τύπος διαβάζει και κατασκευάζει με δοκιμές και μετρήσεις
> 
> Τι εννοώ 
> παραθέτει την κατασκευή-σχηματικό-πληροφορίες-μετρήσεις, και εμείς (σύμφωνα με της γνώσεις του καθενός) βλέπουμε το αποτέλεσμα του όλου εγχειρήματος (που μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κατασκευάσουμε) και κάνουμε ερωτήσεις ή κάποιες "καλόβουλες" τοποθετήσεις.



Σπύρο το "καλόβουλες" γιατι το έβαλες σε " " ? μήπως εννοείς οτι ερωτήσεις - παρατηρήσεις που έκανα δεν ηταν καλόβουλες ?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι Κωστα απο εσενα δεν υπαρχουν κακοβουλες ερωτησεις, απλα να πω και κατι αλλο που αφορα τον μετασχηματιστη αν τον ζητησει καποιος με τα χαρακτηριστηκα που εχει στο βιβλιο ουτε αυτος που θα τον ζητησει αλλα ουτε και πωλητης θα καταλαβει τι να του δωσει θεωρησα λοιπον ποιο πρακτικο να δωσω 
το καταστημα που τον αγορασα ΕΕ 20mm αυτο ειναι ολο.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Σπύρο το "καλόβουλες" γιατι το έβαλες σε " " ? μήπως εννοείς οτι ερωτήσεις - παρατηρήσεις που έκανα δεν ηταν καλόβουλες ?



Καμιά σχέση Κώστα, σου ζητώ συγνώμη αν φάνηκε έτσι.

----------


## KOKAR

οκ παίδες

----------


## bchris

> Οχι Κωστα απο εσενα δεν υπαρχουν κακοβουλες ερωτησεις, απλα να πω και κατι αλλο που αφορα τον μετασχηματιστη αν τον ζητησει καποιος με τα χαρακτηριστηκα που εχει στο βιβλιο ουτε αυτος που θα τον ζητησει αλλα ουτε και πωλητης θα καταλαβει τι να του δωσει θεωρησα λοιπον ποιο πρακτικο να δωσω 
> το καταστημα που τον αγορασα ΕΕ 20mm αυτο ειναι ολο.




Δλδ για να καταλαβω, επειδη δεν εχω ξανακανει κατι τετοιο.
Αυτοι οι μετασχηματιστες, δεν ειναι τυποποιημενοι?

----------


## FILMAN

> Δλδ για να καταλαβω, επειδη δεν εχω ξανακανει κατι τετοιο.
> Αυτοι οι μετασχηματιστες, δεν ειναι τυποποιημενοι?



Όχι βέβαια!

Επίσης να πω για το διάκενο, παρόλο που το λέμε "διάκενο αέρος" μη φανταστεί κανείς ότι δεν ακουμπάνε τα δυο Ε του πυρήνα. Ακουμπάνε, απλώς ανάμεσά τους υπάρχει ένα πλαστικό φύλλο κατάλληλου πάχους. Κάποιοι βάζουν μερικές στρώσεις μονωτικής ταινίας. Εννοείται ότι αυτό γίνεται στα δυο εξωτερικά στελέχη του πυρήνα - στο κέντρο δεν χρειάζεται, και εκτός αυτού θα ήταν δύσκολο, γιατί κατά την συναρμολόγηση το σημείο αυτό είναι μέσα στην καρκάσα.

----------


## bchris

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις διευκρινισεις.

Αλοιμονο ομως, πηγα σημερα στον Συναδινο να παρω τα υλικα.
Δυστυχως δεν ειχε φεριτες 20mm. Οποτε πηρα 16mm. Πειραζει πολυ?
Εχετε καποιο hint σχετικα με το ποσες σπειρες πρεπει να κανω τωρα?

Και παλι σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια σας.

ΥΓ:
Ο Συναδινος, ειναι μαγαζι για χοντρικη. Εμενα μ' εξυπηρετησαν, αλλα εχετε στο νου σας, οτι πουλαει με το κιλο  :Smile:

----------


## Thanos10

Τι ρευμα και ταση θες? δεν ειχε λοιπον και ηθελα να παω να παρω.

----------


## bchris

Θελω 12V kai περιπου (προς τα κατω) 500mA

----------


## Thanos10

Λοιπον θες δηλαδη 6w σου ανεβαζω την κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη 16mm.
Για να μην ψαχνεις την αντιστοιχια των συρματων η τιμες εχουν ως εξης.
AWG34 ειναι 0,16mm και το AWG25 0.5mm περιπου.
Σας ανεβαζω και εναν πινακα για την μετατροπη των συρματων.
Αν θες ανεβασε μια φωτο του μετασχηματιστη δεν πιστευω να εχει χωρισμα στην καρκασα.

----------


## bchris

Θανο εισαι θεος!
Δεν εχω λογια να σ' ευχαριστησω. (Το ιδιο ισχυει για ολους σας βασικα).

Λοιπον, πηρα απο δυο καρακασες, μια ξαπλωτη και μια ορθια.
Η ορθια εχει χωρισμα στην μεση. Αλλα δεν με πειραζει. Θα το φαω αυτο με το dremel.
Η ξαπλα ειναι μονοκομματη.

Επειδη πηρα μεν 16mm πλαισιο και καρκασες, αλλα πηρα 0.30mm & 1mm συρματα, θα μεινω με τις αρχικες σπειρες
 :Lol: 

Να και μια φωτο απο τα πραγματα.
photo.jpg

----------


## Thanos10

Παλι ξεχασα το διακενο ειναι 0,30mm.

----------


## Thanos10

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις διευκρινισεις.
> 
> Αλοιμονο ομως, πηγα σημερα στον Συναδινο να παρω τα υλικα.
> Δυστυχως δεν ειχε φεριτες 20mm. Οποτε πηρα 16mm. Πειραζει πολυ?
> Εχετε καποιο hint σχετικα με το ποσες σπειρες πρεπει να κανω τωρα?
> 
> Και παλι σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια σας.
> 
> ΥΓ:
> Ο Συναδινος, ειναι μαγαζι για χοντρικη. Εμενα μ' εξυπηρετησαν, αλλα εχετε στο νου σας, οτι πουλαει με το κιλο



Μεν τον 16mm δεν μπορεις να βαλεις τα συρματα του 20mm 1) δεν τα χωραει 2) ειναι για περισοτερα W.
Για τον 16mm θα βαλεις 120 σπειρες συρματος 0,20mm για το πρωτευον και 22 σπειρες 0,50mm για το δευτερευον για την ταση που θες και το ρευμα.
Το πρωτευον ειναι μια στρωση ( δεν θελει πολλες στρωσεις λογο της χαμηλης ισχυος) καλη μονωση μεταξυ πρωτευοντος και δευτερευοντος,και διακενο 0,30mm.
Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτο απο τον μετασχηματιστη 16mm ετοιμο.

----------


## bchris

Το καταλαβα οτι δεν χωραει τις σπειρες ο 16mm ...με τον δυσκολο τροπο...

Τελως παντων, απο Δευτερα, παω παλι εκει ακτω, κι ελπιζω να φυγω με συρματα.
Μια ερωτηση: Εσυ ποσα κιλα συρμα παιρνεις απο αυτους καθε φορα? 
Γιατι εμενα μου δωσαν, δεν μπορω να πω, αλλα σαν να μου εκανα χαρη ενα πραγμα. 
Και πηρα μισο κιλο απο το καθε συρμα...

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω παιρνω 2κιλα  απο διαφορες διατομες αλλα παιρνω και κιλο.
Φιαξε τον μετασχηματιστη οπως σου τον περιγραφω και δεν θα εχεις προβλημα αυριο θα εχω ενα τετοιο με τον μικρο πυρηνα ετοιμο και θα σου ανεβασω φωτο απο την λειτουργια του.

----------


## bchris

Να σου πω και κατι αλλο.
Μετα, αφου τελειωσεις, τον βουτας σε κανα βερνικι ή δεν χρειαζεται?
Και αν ναι, παλι απο εκει το παιρνεις?

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι δεν κανω κατι τετοιο,*μονο προσεχε γιατι στο κυκλωμα υπαρχει υψηλη ταση γιαυτο μεγαλη προσοχη.*

----------


## bchris

Ναι το ξερω, κι εχω το νου μου. Ευχαριστω παντως.

Παρ' ολα αυτα, αν μετα την επομενη εβδομαδα δεν με ξαναδειτε, μην αναρωτηθητε τι εγινε...
 :Biggrin:

----------


## καπιστρι

Παιδια να ρωτησω . Αυτην την κιτρινη μονωτικη ταινια για τους μετ/στες, που την βρησκετε ? Πως ονομαζεται? Εδω στην Κρητη δεν μπορω να τη βρω πουθενα.

----------


## bchris

> Παιδια να ρωτησω . Αυτην την κιτρινη μονωτικη ταινια για τους μετ/στες, που την βρησκετε ? Πως ονομαζεται? Εδω στην Κρητη δεν μπορω να τη βρω πουθενα.



Εγω δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι ειδικη ταινια.
Κανονικη μονωτικη ταινια θα εβαζα.

----------


## Thanos10

> Παιδια να ρωτησω . Αυτην την κιτρινη μονωτικη ταινια για τους μετ/στες, που την βρησκετε ? Πως ονομαζεται? Εδω στην Κρητη δεν μπορω να τη βρω πουθενα.



Απο βιβλιοπωλειο την εχω παρει ειναι σαν τα σελοτειπ αλλα πολυ καλυτερο εχει καλυτερη μονωση.

----------

καπιστρι (18-12-11)

----------


## Thanos10

Ανεβαζω καποιες φωτο με τον 16mm μετασχηματιστη η γεφυρα δεν φαινεται γιατι ειναι SMD.

----------


## καπιστρι

> Απο βιβλιοπωλειο την εχω παρει ειναι σαν τα σελοτειπ αλλα πολυ καλυτερο εχει καλυτερη μονωση.



Ευχαριστω Θανο. Ουτε που πηγε το μυαλο μου να ψαξω εκει.
Χρηστο η μονωτικη δεν κανει γιαυτην την δουλεια. Ο μετασχ/στης ζεστενεται και η ταινια θα λειωσει.
Για την ωρα χρησιμοποιω απο το ντουλαπι της γυναικας μου, ενα ρολο με χαρτι που βαζει στον πατο στο ταψι, για να μην καουν τα γλυκα, και το στερεωνω με σελοτειπ. Νομιζω λεγεται μπεικιν πειπερ, 'η καπως ετσι.
Θα συμφωνησετε ομως μαζι μου,νομιζω, οτι η κιτρινη ταινια ,δεινει αλλη οψη στον μετ/στη.
Αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστω.

----------


## bchris

Θα λιωσει η μονωτικη ταινια που στο κατω-κατω ειναι ηλετρολογικο υλικο και δεν λιωνει το σελοτειπ απο το βιβλιοπωλειο?

Αν βαλω μακαρονι θερμοσυστελομενο ?

----------


## Thanos10

Η ταινια δεν θα λιωσει γιατι δεν υπαρχουν τετοιες θερμοκρασιες απλα η αλλη ταινια κανει καλυτερη μονωση βαλε σελοτειπ αν εχεις 5-6 στροφες και ειναι ενταξει.
Κιτρινη ταινια εχει και ο σιναδινος που πηρες τους φερριτες.

----------


## sotron1

Αυτή την ταινία ψάχνετε.

Λέγεται POLYESTER και το έχω πάρει από εδώ.


IMG_2619.jpgIMG_2621.jpg

----------

FILMAN (19-12-11), 

nikman (20-12-11)

----------


## bchris

@Thanos10 το tny268 απο που το παιρνεις?
Γιατι στα συνηθισμενα στεκια (Φανος, Βενιερης, Ακτινιο, Κατουμας) δεν το βρηκα  :frown:

----------


## sotron1

Δοκίμασε εδώ.

http://gr.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/s...8&Section=2952

----------


## bchris

> Δοκίμασε εδώ.
> 
> http://gr.rsdelivers.com/catalogue/s...8&Section=2952



Δεν εχει το 268.
Εχει απο το 274 και πανω.

----------


## Panoss

Θάνο, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το τροφοδοτικό στο Eagle (για να δω μήπως υπάρχει κάνένα λάθος πριν το φτιάξω), και βρήκα κάνα-δυο, *νομίζω*, λάθη.
Π.χ το *πιν 8* του μετασχηματιστή το συνδέεις με *το αριστερό άκρο της D1* (=Zener 200V στην εικόνα).
Ενώ το *αριστερό άκρο της D1*(Zener 200V) συνδέεται με το *πιν 1* του μετασχηματιστή.Υπάρχει λάθος;

----------


## Thanos10

> Δεν εχει το 268.
> Εχει απο το 274 και πανω.



Το 274 ειναι ποιο μικρο απο θεμα ισχυος μπορεις να το βαλεις δες το datasheet αν σου κανει.

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο, προσπαθώ να φτιάξω το τροφοδοτικό στο Eagle (για να δω μήπως υπάρχει κάνένα λάθος πριν το φτιάξω), και βρήκα κάνα-δυο, *νομίζω*, λάθη.
> Π.χ το *πιν 8* του μετασχηματιστή το συνδέεις με *το αριστερό άκρο της D1* (=Zener 200V στην εικόνα).
> Ενώ το *αριστερό άκρο της D1*(Zener 200V) συνδέεται με το *πιν 1* του μετασχηματιστή.Υπάρχει λάθος;



Το τυπωμενο δεν εχει λαθη δεν υπαρχουν νουμερα μαλλον ειδες μια φωτο που ανεβασα για την κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη,δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το τυπωμενο.
Το τυπωμενο ειναι ιδιο με τις φωτο που ανεβασα απο την λειτουργια του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## Panoss

Στο πρώτο σου ποστ έχεις ανεβάσει το  tny268.zip‎.
Περιέχει 4 αρχεία, ένα από αυτά είναι το pcb.png.
Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχουν νούμερα; Για κοίτα καλά.
Έχεις ενώσει το *πιν 8* του μετασχηματιστή με το *αριστερό άκρο της D1*.
(το συννημένο από κάτω, είναι το δικό σου pcb.png)

----------


## manthos3

Επειδή θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα παλμοτροφοδοτικό η σπείρες πρωτεύον με δευτερεύοντος πώς υπολογίζωνται σε σχέση με την ισχύ του Μ/Τ.Ρωτάω επειδή θέλω να καταλαβαίνω τι κατασκευάζω μην φτίαξω κάτι σαν έτοιμο κιτ.Έχει καμία σχέση με τo excel που έχει ανεβάσει ο thanos10 η κάνω λάθος???

----------


## ikaros1978

ο λογος μετασχηματισμου Μανθο αφορα μονο των λογω τασεων οχι ρευματος.Το ρευμα εχει σχεση με την ισχυ του μετασχηματιστη και φυσικα το παχος των αγωγων

----------


## manthos3

Εγώ θέλω να φτίαξω παλμοτροφοδοτικό 12V στα 1,5Α δηλαδή 18w.Έχω στο εργαστήριο σύρματα (ξεχασμένα) 0,5 και 0,75 αλλα θέλω να μάθω πόσες σπείρες θα έχω στο πρωτεύων και πόσες στο δευτερεύον,και τι μέγεθος θα έχει ο πυρήνας μου,για το συγκεκριμένο παλμοτροφοδοτικό.

----------


## herctrap

έχουμε σχέδιο για κάποιο smps από 220 στα 5V 0.5Α
γιατί αυτό υπέροχο είναι λίγο μεγάλο για τις ανάγκες μου

ευχαριστώ

----------


## bchris

> έχουμε σχέδιο για κάποιο smps από 220 στα 5V 0.5Α
> γιατί αυτό υπέροχο είναι λίγο μεγάλο για τις ανάγκες μου
> 
> ευχαριστώ



Αδερφε δεν ειναι μεγαλο. Μια χαρα ειναι.

Κι εγω που ηθελα 12V/1A το παραπανω τροφοδοτικο εφτιαξα.
Απλα αλλαξε την 11V zener me mia 4V (για να βγαλεις τα 5) και για τον μετασχηματιστη, κοιτα λιγο πιο πισω, εχει ανεβασει ο Θανος
πληροφοριες για αριθμο σπειρων και τα συναφη.

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλα για μενα ειναι μεγαλο
θελω να φτιαξω ενα smart home
οποτε το pcb πρεπει να ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο

----------


## bchris

Τι να σου πω.....
Αμα χρησιμοποιησεις smd και πλακετα διπλης οψεως, βγαινει αρκετα μικρο.
Βεβαια δεν ξερω τις αναγκες του project σου, αλλα εμενα μου βγηκε 15x5 cm. 
Και απο αυτα, τα 5cm ηταν το ρελε.

Ο μεγαλος ογκος ειναι στον ηλεκτρολυτικο (που πρεπει να ειναι 400V και το φιλτρο.
Αυτα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να τα αντικαταστησεις με μικροτερα....

----------


## herctrap

δεν μπορουμε να βαλουμε ενα triac να αγει λιγο πριν το zero cross

ετσι ωστε να εχουμε 10-20V εξοδο 

μετα να βαλουμε μια γεφυρα

εναν πυκνωτη 

και ενα DC-DC να βγαζει 3,3V

ε?

----------

